# Advice on a bench for a lathe



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

I just finished designing a simple bench for my "new" woodturning lathe and I wanted to get some input from you guys.










I can get different angles if needed.

I am going to use a 3/4 sheet of plywood for the top and also place one on the top of the two rails at the bottom. (I would have added those to the drawing but Sketchup was being stupid)

Thinking of building it in pine. Let me know what you guys thing! 

:edit:

Forgot to add, all the lumber is 2x4 (1 1/2"x3 1/2")


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I always build my tables and benches with solid end frames, at least 3 x 2" mortised and tenoned, The cross rails in similar x-section, but joined to the end frames with 8" bolts, so the bench can be disassembled and moved if need be. Ever built something that you cannot get out of the room? Add framing and doors and drawers to suit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, you need to ballast the stand to help reduce vibrations. The wood is a bit to light. A couple of sandbags on the bottom shelf or built into it are the easy solution. This is why the stands for the mini lathes are made of such heavy steel.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

How tall are you? Make sure that your bench height will bring the lathe's spindle height to something that's comfortable for turning.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

My bench is loaded with a grinder, 6 chucks and jaws. Plenty of racked turning tools, 3 sets of cast tool posts and a selection of tool rests. Attachments and jigs. The timber is old mahogany and is stable and needs no sandbags.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

I prefer something that will not be a catch all for tools and sawdust / curls 

possibly framed like a sawhorse, top narrower than the base


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice sketchup drawing.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Sébastien

Your design looks very much like the bench I built last year for my new Jet 1220VS. I think your jointery is a few steps up from mine and should work really well for you.

Here are a few pictures of mine


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

@Bob: lol I actually searched the forums and found your pics and used those to design mine. 

@AlanZ: 5' 11" ill measure the high of the lathe and post that.

@Mike: Thanks! I'm trying to master Sketchup, it's pretty damn handy!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is going to be a good looking bench. One rule of thumb or how I was told by some pro turners is the you want the spindle height the same measurement as this. Stand normally and bend your arm at a 90 deg angle. Measure from the floor to your elbow. Let say if it is 47" then you want your spindle height at 47". I made mine about 2" higher so I wouldn't have to bend over. I am 6' and measured 45" to my elbow. I found it more comfortable at 2" higher.

Oh and I hope your lathe doesn't stay clean like someone we know and won't mention any names. Huh, Grumpa.:lol:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I built a small rolling table/stand for my midi (Turncrafter Pro). I took a cue from a design in Wood Magazine and covered the two sides with peg board. Works pretty well for holding a few small items. Also added a little shelf at the right front with holes drilled so I can drop the lathe tools in. So far, so good. Long enough for the lathe plus a grinding wheel on the end. If I get the bed extension for my lathe, it will no longer fit however. A bit "short sighted" on my part (bad pun, sorry).

Oh, and if you do make a version on casters, get the kind that lock both for roll and spin. They seem much more sturdy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is how mine evolved, the weight of the material it's made from, plus weight of lathe,tools and everything stored inside makes it very stable on it's non-braked castors, in fact it's very heavy to push around.

As Bob Noles told me at the time, the dust collector would be a waste of time, and he wasn't wrong! One of these days I'll remove the vertical rear panel, it restricts movement when bowl turning with long handled chisels. I also recall setting the height according to Bernie's "formula"


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

What's a lathe? Oh yes just one more thing I would like to add to my shop, right after the drill press and bandsaw!


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

harrysin said:


> This is how mine evolved, ........



Harry - that is a fine looking "lathe stand". 

- sheesh, now another thing I have to add to already lengthy 'to-do' list ....

- ebill


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Bernie always pokes at me for my lathe area being clean and tidy, but looking at your pictures above, I think you have me beat :yes4:

Hey Bernie.... pick on Harry would ya :haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob said:


> Harry,
> 
> Bernie always pokes at me for my lathe area being clean and tidy, but looking at your pictures above, I think you have me beat :yes4:
> 
> Hey Bernie.... pick on Harry would ya :haha:


Bob my friend, the lathe hadn't yet been used on the new bench. You may recall that I had to raise it on 2" x 1"'s because the motor was touching the bench when attempting to change speeds with the belt. You may also remember more recently when I got into bowl turning how the chisels were hitting the rear panel so I brought the lathe fully forward and it's still completely stable. So as not to disappoint you Bob, I just braved the cold and wet to go into the shed and take a shot of the lathe as it is at the moment, on the way I couldn't resist taking a picture of Charlie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob said:


> Harry,
> 
> Bernie always pokes at me for my lathe area being clean and tidy, but looking at your pictures above, I think you have me beat :yes4:
> 
> Hey Bernie.... pick on Harry would ya :haha:


Here are my lathe benches. Oh shoot I am so sorry that they are not clean and tidy. Come on Grumpa and Harry lets see some curlies on those thing.:yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I beat you Bernie by 17Milli seconds.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> I beat you Bernie by 17Milli seconds.


Yep ya did Harry. Of course Bob aka Grumpa's is probably still sitting there lilly white.:haha:

I just roughed out 2 more bowls, 3 lidded boxes and a vase. I guess when the chips reach my knee's I will take a shovel full or two out.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Some progress:










It isn't turning out as awesome as I had hoped because the quality of the lumber I chose turned out to be not so great...

I forgot to check if 2x4 was actually 1 1/2 by 3 1/2 which it wasn't.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work so far Sébastien!

Your jointery is excellent and it appears you will have a sturdy bench when finished.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bench is looking pretty good. Jointery looks to be solid.


----------



## Morfesto (Dec 17, 2008)

Done!

....Well I need to mount the lathe down with bolts and add a piece of plywood for the bottom shelf but that's pretty much it!










Anyone know what brand it is?










I'm gonna have to fiddle around with it cause it makes a bit more racket then it should.

:edit:

:lol:...Just realized that it says manufactured in 1985... that's as old as I am!


----------

